# F1 Code on Brute Force



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

I just got a F1 code on my 2010 Brute Force 750i. Can anyone tell me what it means and what I messed up. I had coolant blowing out from underneath the motor, I'm guessing from the heads but not sure, I was on the trails and it was geting dark so I couldn't really tell.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Self-diagnosis Outline
The self-diagnosis system has two modes and can be
switched to another mode by grounding the self-diagnosis
terminal.
User Mode
The ECU notifies the rider of troubles in DFI system and
ignition system by flashing the FI indicator when DFI system
and ignition system parts are faulty, and initiates fail-safe
function. In case of serious troubles, the ECU stops the
injection/ignition/starter motor operation.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

blue beast said:


> Self-diagnosis Outline
> The self-diagnosis system has two modes and can be
> switched to another mode by grounding the self-diagnosis
> terminal.
> ...


I think he pretty much covered it. Get the service manual and everything is explained, how to get the codes, what they mean, and ect. The service manuals are available from MIMB.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that FI light comes on when you over heat. you see it before the overheat light.


----------

